# Sense 3.0 lockscreen



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Noticed few people wanting this me included. I came across this is another thread https://market.android.com/details?id=com.nanoha.SenseScreen so far works pretty good haven't bought paid version yet waiting to see if there is another option


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

whoah, sweet thanks bro


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

No problem if you decide to install the apps to get the 300 points that unlocks it or buy it let me know if its better I had issues with my power button not waking it up had to use hone button

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## allan1 (Jun 25, 2011)

I downloaded the apps to get the points but u can uninstall them after. The power button still doesn't work but I don't mind using the home button. It's a great app.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

That's lame the power button doesn't work what about people without an x that only have power button to unlock it


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

^volume buttons


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

disregard


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"pizzlewizzle said:


> disregard


Thx for the XDA post too bad I try to click through original thread I get T-Mobile website lol


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't get it to do anything but unlock. I've set up all four short-cuts but no dice.

Edit: Never mind, I figured out what I was doing wrong :_con: Wish it didn't have that delay and came up instantly on unlock.


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Thx for the XDA post too bad I try to click through original thread I get T-Mobile website lol


Ha no problem it was a link to an XDA thread that links you to the app you have in the original post... i thought this was a different thread from a long time ago and didn't even read the original post till after I posted lol


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

No worries ...the app is cool he did good job just sucks its in Chinese and I downloaded the apps to unlock it worked until I opened the app again then its locked back down think I'll hold off till there is an English version or a different one that works when you press the power button


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

The paid version is well-done, but kind of annoying. Sometimes I still have to unlock with my standard Liberty unlock, and then I have to unlock the Sense one too.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah had this happen on a lot of 3rd party lockscreen replacement only one that works great is widget locker hopefully they release an update with sense 3.0 theme


----------

